# Vote Vote Top 15 College basketball venues



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ok you all have spoken. we first had basketballforum.com's first ever top 25 greatest college basketball player

Now we have top 15 college basketball venues. It has to be TRUE college arena. No Staples no Madison Square Garden no FedEx Center. Sorry to those three on top of my head as those three has NBA and NHL teams in those places.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Notre Dame. There is not a bad seat in the building


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Allen Field House-Kansas
2 Cameron Indoor Stadium-Duke
3 Williams Arena-Minnesota
4 Palestra-Penn
5 Gallagher-Iba-Oklahoma State
6 Assembly Hall-Indiana
7 The Pitt-New Mexico
8 Mac Court-Oregon
9 Freedom Hall-Louisville
10 Rupp Arena-Kentucky
11 The RAC-Rutgers
12 Carrier Dome-Syracuse
13 Bob Walton Arena-Arkansas
14 Hilton Collisum-Iowa State
15 Pauley-UCLA


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Notre Dame. There is not a bad seat in the building


ok so what is your top 15 college basketball venues?


----------



## AOXOMOXOA (Dec 27, 2002)

I won't rank arenas that I have not been in personally, but I will mention three that I have been to that deserve to be in the top 15.

The Palestra - Clearly #1 in all of college basketball in my book. A place like MSG or the Carrier Dome just can't compare. The pinnacle of the college basketball experience is a Big 5 tripleheader at The Palestra.

Dayton Arena - There is a reason the NCAA has the PIG in Dayton every year. The fans and atmosphere are tremendous. A great place to visit.

Reilly Center, Saint Bonaventure University - The Bonnies may be down right now but the RC remains a truly great venue. Passionate fans who love their team, win or lose, they are inspiring both to their home team and the opponents. No group of fans makes a visiting player want to win more, just to spite them. I've been to both the Reilly Center and the Carrier Dome in upstate New York and the RC wins hands down between those two.


----------



## stophorseabuse (Feb 13, 2004)

1.) Hinkle Fieldhouse
2.) The Palestra
3.)Rupp Arena
4.)Allen Field House
5.)Qwest Center
6.)The Pit
7.) Assembly Hall
8.)Cameron Indoor
9.) Cintas Center
10.) Freedom Hall
11.) Mackey Arena
12.) Carrier Dome
13.) Hawk Hill
14.) Pauley Pavillion
15.) The Barn


----------



## ExplorerSteve (Feb 4, 2005)

It is an unfair question since over 95% of college hoops fans have never been to games at all of the universities within their own conference let alone other conferences.
I have been visiting Florida Spring training sites since 2003 but there are still 4 I have not been to (Reds, Pirates, Red Sox and Twins). It takes a great deal of planning.

Based on my own experience, the old days of the Palestra were the best - they let you throw streamers onto the court after your teams first made basket. The NCAA put a stop to that in the mid 1980s. The Palestra was built for basketball and no one minds sitting on the bleacher style benches for a couple of hours.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ExplorerSteve said:


> The Palestra was built for basketball and no one minds sitting on the bleacher style benches for a couple of hours.


unlike Cameron where you have to stand the whole stinkin game cause the bleachers are so low + close together.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ExplorerSteve said:


> It is an unfair question since over 95% of college hoops fans have never been to games at all of the universities within their own conference let alone other conferences.
> I have been visiting Florida Spring training sites since 2003 but there are still 4 I have not been to (Reds, Pirates, Red Sox and Twins). It takes a great deal of planning.
> 
> Based on my own experience, the old days of the Palestra were the best - they let you throw streamers onto the court after your teams first made basket. The NCAA put a stop to that in the mid 1980s. The Palestra was built for basketball and no one minds sitting on the bleacher style benches for a couple of hours.


True I see your point, but many have seen games on TV, and know history of them, and you can base on that too.

of course I must be one of few 5%
AFH
Hernes
PaigeSports (Mizzou)
Gallagher
LoldNoble
Coors
Bramledge
Rupp
DeanDome
Cameron
Pauley


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

1. Hinkle - Butler
2. Palestra - Penn
3. Carrier Dome - Syracuse
4. The Pit - New Mexico
5. Allen Fieldhouse - Kansas
6. Rupp - Kentucky
7. UD Arena - Dayton
8. Cameron Indoor - Duke
9. Assembly Hall - Indiana
10. Pauley Pavillion - UCLA
11. Cintas Center - Xavier
12. Halton Arena - Charlotte
13. Lawlor Events Center - Nevada
14. Gersten Pavillion - Loyola Maramount
15. Alumni Fieldhouse - St. Joes


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Kennel's got to be up there.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Kennel's got to be up there.


If you guys were still in the Kennel I would have put it, but the "New Kennel" isn't there yet, although I love that place and it would have to be in my top 20.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Kennel's got to be up there.


to those are posting this should be in and those should not, VOTE.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ExplorerSteve said:


> The Palestra was built for basketball and no one minds sitting on the bleacher style benches for a couple of hours.



Majority of AFH stands are on bleacher styple so is our FB stadium (which is oldest College FB on this side of the mississippi)


----------



## Snipe (Mar 24, 2003)

The best ones I have been to are Rupp Arena and UD Arena. Hinkle Fieldhouse is nice for the nostalgia.

Rupp is basketball Mecca. Those people have a religious devotion. Same thing with UD Arena to a lesser extent. I have seen some bad Dayton basketball teams sell out in my time. Incredible fans.


----------



## AOXOMOXOA (Dec 27, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> to those are posting this should be in and those should not, VOTE.


You can count my vote as 
1 - The Palestra
2 - Dayton Arena
3 - Reilly Center
4-15 - abstain


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

AOXOMOXOA said:


> You can count my vote as
> 1 - The Palestra
> 2 - Dayton Arena
> 3 - Reilly Center
> 4-15 - abstain


I would love to include your votes, but please vote 4-15 to vote to count


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hmm... I dunno if I can get 15.

1. Allen Field House (KU)
2. Cameron Indoor Stadium (Duke)
3. Rupp Arena (UK)
4. Hinkle Fieldhouse (Butler)
5. Assembly Hall (Indiana)
6. The Palestra (Penn)
7. The Pitt (New Mexico)
8. Carrier Dome (Syracuse)
9. Pauley (UCLA)
10. UD Arena (Dayoton)
11. Freedom Hall (Louisville)
12. Assembly Hall (Illinois)
13. Dean Dome (UNC)
14. Gallagher-Iba (Oklahoma State)
15. Little John Coliseum (Clemson)

:laugh: I'll change it if I need to


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you TM, there were more who voted for this list has yet post their top 15 arenas


----------



## AOXOMOXOA (Dec 27, 2002)

If you do not wish to count my votes then so be it but I am not going to list facilities that I do not feel qualified in ranking since I've never been there nor do I care to vote for a place that is clearly undeserving just because I have been there.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ok how about we change to Top 5 Arenas? would that draw up more interest in posting the top 5 basketball arenas


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed


----------

